# Hemoperinoteum Laparoscopic Evacuation



## jsanc07

The patient presented to the ER with an etopic pregnancy. The doctor performed larparoscopic evacuation intraperiontenal hemorrhage & then proceded to remove tubal etopic pregnancy. Should you code to 568.81 ICD9 & CPT 4920 for the evacuation & 59151 for the removal of the etopic pregnancy? Thank you for your quick response.


----------



## valleyobgynut

you can't bill 49320 with 59151 they are inclusive. I would just bill the 59151 with dx 633.10. I think the evacuation of the hemoperitoneum is just part of the procedure.


----------



## Lisa Bledsoe

You should not report a diagnostic laparoscopy (49320) in addition to the laparoscopic treatment of an ectopic pregnancy.  See the definition for "separate procedure" in CPT.  I would only code 59151/633.10.


----------

